# Cobra CPI2575?



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey guys I have a CPI2575, 2500 watt inverter. This inverter was given to me from a vendor I deal with at work. I know this is the wrong way to go about sizing a solar system, but what would I need to run this inverter to full potential. My cabin is off grid, just a weekend thing. I have built on the top of the ridge so I get great sun. Water will either be hauled up 55 gallon at a time on my Ranger or rain catchment. All I need is enough electricity to run some LED lights a good weather radio and maybe a converted chest freezer for a fridge. I have read alot of the reviews and tests on Youtube and everything says the Cobra is around 1900 to 2000 watts, not 2500. If 2000 is enough for what I need, how many panels and batteries will I need?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Full power using 20% of the battery bank daily - 12,500WH battery bank (1041Ah @12vdc) for every hour you wish to run it daily.

Seems most of Virginia averages less than 2.5 hours solar insolation in the winter so at least 1200 watts of solar panels for every hour and 2 - 50 MPPT charge controllers.

Yes, you are calculating backwards. You need to do a full assessment of your proposed power usage and calculate from there. You need to figure how many watts each item will draw and how many hours daily it will run.

WWW


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Some Quick Specs:

Specifications &#8226;
Continuous output power (1 hour) . . . . . . . . . . . 2500W
Surge rating (0.1 second) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 5000W
Peak efficiency (12V &#8211; 1&#8260;2 load) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . > 88%
Efficiency (full load, 12V) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . > 83%
No load current draw . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . < 0.6A (12.6V)
*Output waveform (resistive load) . . . Modified sine wave*
Output frequency . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 58HZ &#8211; 62HZ
Output voltage . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 109V &#8211; 120V
USB output . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 5V
Input voltage . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 10.4VDC &#8211; 14.4VDC
Alarm voltage (unload) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .11.0V &#8211; 11.6V
Shutdown voltage (unload) . . . . . . . . . . . 10.0V &#8211; 10.6V
Operating temperature range . . . . . . . . . . . . 0Â°C &#8211; 40Â°C
(32Â°F &#8211; 104Â°F)
Storage temperature range . . . . . . . . . . . . -40Â°C &#8211; 85Â°C
(-40Â°F &#8211; 185Â°F)
Protection . . . . . . . . . .Overload, short-circuit, overtemp,
reverse polarity, under/over voltage

You'll need a Charge Controller, Panels, Batteries, appropriate wiring, breakers / fuses etc. The GOOD NEWS is that you don't have to be extreme. Certainly get an MPPT Controller, don't waste time with PWM. MPPT Controller's will also allow you to use 24vdc panels which will step down to the battery voltage. Over-panelling with an MPPT controller is OK (if you don't go nuts) to maintain maximum charge potential in low sun periods.

There are many "kits" with panels and charge controllers at reasonable prices. You can go "Rolls Royce" with Outback, Xantrex etc, or go plain jane "chevy" with EP Solar etc. I would suggest looking at RV / Boating kits, as they are smaller, cheaper & do the job quite well for their intentions. A small cabin with minimal power use & occasional use like yours fits in that criteria. With that in mind and towards keeping maintenance low, you may want to consider AGM Batteries as opposed to standard Lead Acid which require occasional attention. Decent Marine / RV AGM's are not crazy expensive but more than std. 

You may want to look @ EP-Solar products (if your not China-phobic) keep in mind that Black & Decker, DeWalt, Porter Cable & even Volvo are Chinese now as well as many more than you may realize... if you want decent value per dollar. 

Have a peak at Missouri Wind & Solar kits... and wholesalesolar.com/rv-marine kits of course those are listed with Inverters so that's a BIG saving as you have one. NOTE that WholesaleSolar offers their kits with the Midnite Kid controllers which can be stacked and are very affordable and high quality so the system can be expanded.


----------

